# Chas Roberts Custom Fixie



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Chas Roberts, started by the father and now run by the son. Small operation out of Croydon, South London, which makes about 450 frames per year. All custom and all steel. Lugged or fillet brazed. Mine's the latter. 

Custom drawn Columbus Nivachrome tubing. 
Extra 20mm on head tube and road geometry/bb height with track ends. 
Fittings for brakes front and rear.
Eyelets and fittings for fenders.
Fittings for two water bottles.
Commuter setup with Cateye 300 front and Vistalite rear.
Miche track crank with sealed BB
FSA Orbit Xtreme HS
Time Impact S pedals
44/18 gearing
Goldtec (UK made sealed bearing ) HF hubs w/Ambrosio Balance rims
Armadillo's 23
Shimano R600 long reach dual pivots w/Koolstop salmon pads & DA levers

It works well for UK conditions, ie wet


----------

